# Cisco EPC3925 stops working when a wired PC is starting



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello!

I have an EuroDOCSIS 3.0 cable modem from UPC Romania. It's a Cisco EPC3925, wireless modem.

My problem is that most of the time (like 80% of the time) when someone is starting or closing a PC that is connected using a wire, the whole internet crashes (wired PCs get a ! sign and the internet stops working and wireless PCs are getting disconnected completely from the network being unable to reconnect). This is solved by restarting the modem (unplugging/replugging it) or waiting for it to reconnect. I want to mention that during this process the modem lights show that everything is ok and nothing special happens.

First of all I called UPC technical support and the man there said that I should try to disable the firewall from the modem (which I had disabled already), if it won't help then to try to reset the modem to the factory settings (as I was thinking to do - because I configured the settings as I wished) and if this won't help then calling them back to change the modem.

I tried to reset to the factory settings and that didn't help at all after running tests over one week. After that I called UPC and they said that the modem is for sure the problem, they sent a technician (today) who also said that the modem is the problem. Ok ok, the technician replaced it and everything seemed to be good.

30 minutes ago my father started his PC and what should I see? Bam, internet crashing. 5 minutes ago i closed as well my PC and what should I see? The internet crashing again.

Please help me to solve this problem, I am desperate. :sad: For some personal reasons I also can't change the provider and I don't want to spend the rest of my life telling my father when I'm closing my PC and he telling me the same.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Has more than one computer ever been able to get online at the same time?
Look at the back of the modem, how many LAN ports are there?


----------



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, if I'm not wrong I connected up to 7 devices (computers, tablets and smartphones) from which 2 of the computers were wired.

As most of the wireless modems and routers have, my EPC3925 has 4 ports at the back for wired connections.

Maybe this will help, here is the manual from the modem: http://manual.upc.ro/pdf/epc_3925.pdf

Thanks for the response!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I would probably reset the modem/router back to its defaults and start everything from scratch using the manual.

Go into your router's setup page and make sure you don't have a limited # of DHCP Users set (P34 in the manual). Set the # to 50.

Make sure each computer, printer, etc. is set to automatically obtain an IP address and not set to a static IP. You can use steps 1-5 in this guide to check.

Go into Control Panel> Network Connections and right click on your Local Area Connection or Wireless Connection. Go to Advanced. Make sure "Allow other users to connect though this connection" is Not checked. 

Right click on your network connection and go to Properties, then the Configure button. Select the Power management tab. Make sure the box is Not checked for "Allow the computer to turn off this device..." Check these settings on each PC.

Power off ALL devices that connect to the router then turn on one at a time and see if they get online before turning on a 2nd computer.


----------



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

I already tried to reset everything to the default settings using a paper clip at my old modem and it did not help. Another reason why I wouldn't prefer to do this again is because I would disturb my whole family again with that, and it's something that I would prefer to not do since I tested it already.

About the maximum number of DHCP users, by default it is set to 119 (don't ask me why it's 2 in the manual) so that can't be the problem.

About the other steps, I always had my IP settings fully automatic. "Allow other users to connect though this connection" was disabled already. "Allow the computer to turn off this device..." - I disabled that but it did not help.
Thank you again for your kindness.

P.S.: I'm solving the easy problems 99% of the time by myself, and I'm only asking experts about harder problems. Unfortunately, usually experts can't help either :grin: Let's hope that won't be the case this time. :smile:


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

No problem, I understand about not wanting to reset again. Have you checked the other computers to make sure they have Internet Connection Sharing disabled? I'm just wondering if someone else setup their computers wrong and are connecting through ICS. 

The other thing I would try is - use one computer at a time, check its IP address then power on another computer. IP conflicts are the only other thing that come to mind. I'll ask some of the others to take a look at this thread.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please do this on two machines . . one connected by itself and a second pc connected

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.


----------



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

From my desktop (wired PC):

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\doom_laur>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : doom-laur-dsk
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bigfoot Networks Killer Ethernet Controll
er
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-03-03-D8-15
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1999:185a:3267:8e55%14(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.13(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 8 martie 2012 12:25:11
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 9 martie 2012 12:25:10
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 369105155
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-18-94-36-8C-89-A5-32-E6-1E

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 95.77.94.88
                                       78.96.7.88
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2FB04D28-577D-4D22-830A-12A3082940EB}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:3cf2:9:3f57:fef2(Preferr
ed)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3cf2:9:3f57:fef2%11(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\doom_laur>
```
From my laptop (wireless PC):

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\doom_laur>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : doom-laur-lap
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8059 Family PCI-E Gigabi
t Ethernet Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-54-81-B1-E3
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-7B-CB-5F-34-90
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::40da:b86c:29cc:3fe3%30(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.14(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 8 martie 2012 12:25:44
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 9 martie 2012 12:25:47
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 401636299
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-02-B1-A5-00-24-54-39-E8-3B

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 95.77.94.88
                                       78.96.7.88
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5A573C52-3497-4A61-94A3-D0D267BC975B}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:24a9:19e5:3f57:fef1(Pref
erred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::24a9:19e5:3f57:fef1%34(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\doom_laur>
```
P.S.: I forgot to mention that I have a dual boot at my laptop with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 11.10 and I have the same problem like at the other PCs, but of course it stops working only when I'm closing a wired PC, as I described above.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Might try assigning these two pcs static ips and then see if you have the same issue.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Updating the firmware for the modem may help.


----------



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> Might try assigning these two pcs static ips and then see if you have the same issue.


If you look in the manual I posted above at the same page as the settings with "Maximum Number of DHCP Users", you'll see a button with "Pre-assigned DHCP IP Adresses". There the modem adds automatically all the new devices to the list and creates for them a static IP. You can also do that manually from there - but that's not important, you got my idea :wink:



TheCyberMan said:


> Updating the firmware for the modem may help.


I don't think that it's possible. It has custom firmware from UPC Romania and I think that only UPC can upgrade it. The name of the software revision is: EPC3925-ESIP-12-v302r125532-110616c_upc <-- which tells me that it has custom firmware.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You missed my point. Eliminate dhcp from the mix by manually assigning static ips to the pcs not in the dhcp scope. I would suggest you turn off the dhcp feature in the router while testing.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

It may well be worth contacting UPC Romania and asking if a firmware update is available it could help.


----------



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

TheCyberMan said:


> It may well be worth contacting UPC Romania and asking if a firmware update is available it could help.


I called them and asked them and the man from the support team asked me (for the first time since I'm calling them) to activate the Remote Management feature of the modem - something that noone from support asked me before - and he looked at my setting and said that I configured it very good (like disabling the firewall). Then he said that he changed a setting and it shouldn't desynchronise anymore, and if it will I should call them back to make some tests at their network in my area.



Wand3r3r said:


> You missed my point. Eliminate dhcp from the mix by manually assigning static ips to the pcs not in the dhcp scope. I would suggest you turn off the dhcp feature in the router while testing.


Sorry for misunderstanding, I will try that after I will see if the problem will be solved with calling UPC. Thank you :smile:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes if the issues re-occur contact UPC Romania again as they can check the network their end.

Hopefully your issues wont re-occur.

Can i ask whether the issue of disconnection occurs when a specific device connects to the network or is it a random thing it happens with the varouis different computers?


----------



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

Well it happens both with mine and my father's desktop, and one time I even connected the laptop with a wire to my modem and the internet stopped working, so it's not caused by the pc.

I want to mention two more things that may help in the case that the problem won't be fixed: when the internet stops working the modem lights indicate normal activity like nothing in happening and UPC doesn't see any problem in their systems and also, when it stops working, I have no pulse at the landline (it's a VOIP telephone).


----------



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

One more thing, the internet seems to crash only when I have at least one device (computer, smartphone or tablet) connected already, and when I'm connecting the second one it stops working usually. It happened very rarely, or maybe it never happened (I can't remember) when I had only one device connected at one time.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Have you tried turning on additional computers besides the 2 you posted the Ipconfigs for, or turned off one of those 2? I've come across several ISP modems/routers where they use custom firmware and it's just plain stupid the way they're configured. Sometimes you're better off using only their modem and getting your own wireless router. Also, one of the best features of a router is its firewall capability. That's not something I'd turn off.


----------



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I will try to do more things after I'll see that UPC can't help me. But until then I'll answer your other questions.

I need a router/modem with integrated router because I have more devices in my apartment and I need to connect more devices. Besides that I don't need any security and so on. Since I'm not a person who's starting the PC 15 minutes per day and watching the online newspaper, I need my own settings.

I'm a gamer and I don't want my modem to block my ports and so on, nor I want to configure the ports for every game. Because of that I'm disabling as much security as possible (except the wireless security of course - which I keep at maximum) including firewall, enabling UPnP and putting my desktop PC into DMZ. I have BitDefender Total Security 2012 and I'm using its firewall which is great, compared to the firewall on any modem or router which just blocks everything you're setting it to block.

Hardware firewalls don't have smart firewalls, like: I want to block the access of a hacker or spy to my PC, but I don't want to block my games. Nope, it'll just block everything. I'm trying to disable as much security features as possible. Even UPC recommends me to do so, lol, without knowing that I'm doing that since years. With the default settings for example I can't even connect to my TeamSpeak 3 server (I'm hosting it when I need it on my own PC) or connect to my own website which I'm creating and hosting on my PC for different situation.

In short, I want a modem or router to let me connect more devices, not to add me more security which I don't need.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi understand you are waiting for UPC but you can try things in the meantime.



> You missed my point. Eliminate dhcp from the mix by manually assigning static ips to the pcs not in the dhcp scope. I would suggest you turn off the dhcp feature in the router while testing.


Please don't overlook Wand3r3r's advice.

1. Please try and connect one device at a time and monitor for disconnections over a period of time. Please do not connect a second device. It may be time consuming but it could help in some way to identifying a problem. Did any one device not disconnect or did they all stay connected.

2. Connect a smartphone and a tablet together do you suffer disconection when these two are connected at the same time?

3.If the smartphone and tablet stay connected add one of the pc's into the network make a note of which pc you are adding in. Do all three stay connected?

If all three stay connected add another pc or laptop to the network again make a note of which one you are adding in keep doing that until you have a disconnection.

If when all three are connected it disconnects make a note that the pc disconnected and remove that from network and try another again make a note of which one.

The point local firewalls on pc's can detect new devices on the network and can see them as an intruder usaually a pop message comes up but depending on configuration some may block them from accessing the network and internet and blanket the block network wide for some reason.

I am not saying this is what is happening here just a shot in the dark.

I would not advise disabling your security features hackers and spy's do not advertise themselves they like to blend in or masquerade as a genuine service such as svchost to try and hoodwink your security.



> I'm trying to disable as much security features as possible. Even UPC recommends me to do so


Your isp has given you bad advice if they recommended that and is poor service.
If my isp said that to me i would be saying bye bye and looking for a new provider.

If you are hosting a website you would need to forward port 80 thru the router to the pc's ip address hosting the website and for Teamspeak 3 server forward the ports required to it's ip address also but that will be for another thread.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please update us.


----------



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm really sorry that I didn't have enough time to write back here, but I monitored my internet closely. During the last few days it stopped working only two times, one time when my dad closed his PC, and another time today when my modem just restarted (it happens sometimes). I want to mention that I didn't change any settings or stopped using my everyday applications.

I will continue to see if the problem still occurs and if it does, I will post again here. Unfortunately for other people that may have the same problem like me, I can't help them because it just works normally for me now without me doing anything.

Sorry again that I didn't post for quite a long time. Thank you again for all your help and kindness! :smile:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Did UPC not contact you?

Your modem should not be restarting on it's own randomly possibly faulty.

I would contact UPC ask them to do line quality tests to test the line for faults and request a replacement modem of a different brand.

Something not right with the modem.

Hey no problem we are glad to try and help you with your issue.


----------



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

TheCyberMan said:


> I would contact UPC ask them to do line quality tests to test the line for faults and request a replacement modem of a different brand.


Well, since you're saying that you don't know how bad it is with all kind of providers in Romania. Since UPC is my internet provider me and my father told them that their line has problems but they always said that the equipment is the problem.

Well it all began in a nice day when they released the new EuroDOCSIS 3.0 technology with speeds up to 120 mbps download and 6 mbps upload (which I have). They had to change the modem to a new one to support the new technology and speeds. Before that I had 24 mbps down and 4 mbps up. I had a normal modem + a wireless router bought by me, a Belkin wireless N+ that was also gigabit. The technician changed the modem from EuroDOCSIS 2 to 3, again a normal wired modem, but the speeds were... 2, 4, 6 mbps. We were all shocked. The next day it worked with 10 mbps and very rarely for a few seconds the speeds were going up. It was like that months after months until we couldn't wait anymore. The modem was changed 2 times, they were saying that it must be from our router. Ok, we took a wireless modem from them, guess which? The Cisco EPC3925. Since then we have that crashing problem, but at least it solved the speed problem and now we have normal speed. Well since a few days it seems to work a lot better.

Anyway, during the months I waited for the speed problem to be solved I called UPC more times and the man from the support team said be right back, then told me that he talked with his bosses and they are personally interested about my problem and that they will check their network and call and tell us about their status. What did they tell me? NOTHING. I didn't know one thing about what happened.

Finally few days ago when I called the last time the man said that they could check the network on our apartment building but not without disturbing us, they could just check it outside our apartment and come to us to ask if the problem was solved. Oh well, I have no idea (again) what happened but it works a lot better, not perfect but better. I have so many thoughts in my mind and I don't know if I wrote half of what happened. Oh well, you got the idea. 

About the modem, I don't know what to say, this is the second EPC3925 so I don't think it's damaged. On the other hand I don't think that UPC has any other kind of modem that has EuroDOCSIS 3.0 and wireless, at least that's what it seems on their website with user manuals: Manuale de utilizare | Relatii Clienti | UPC

You can see there an EuroDOCSIS 2 wireless modem also from Cisco, two EuroDOCSIS 3 wired modems and my EPC3925. Also, I want to mention that the modem I got first when I switched to EuroDOCSIS 3 was this: SBV6120.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I would still contact them it is not normal operation for a modem to keep restarting even if just to see if they can provide you a firmware update for the modem which may help cure the restarting but it could be hardware related and firmware will not repair any hardware failures.


----------



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

Since there isn't any firmware update button in the menu, I called them the last time specially for that, and asked if me or they need to do something to update the firmware or if it's automatic. The man answered that it's fully automatic and I should always have the latest versions.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you tried any of the steps in post 20 but i think the problem lies with UPC it won't harm to try them it is either going to turn something up or not.


----------



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

I didn't mention it but believe me, I'm trying to fix either very slow speed problems either crashing problems since exactly one year and I had enough of it. At least now crashing one time for a few seconds at a few days is not that bad, and my speed is good. I would still try to fix it but in the end I'm at least happy like this than how it was before. Tens of calls to UPC, tens of tehnicians coming, I had enough of it and I don't want to experience that again. Not to mention that with all of this I was disturbing my family as well.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The chances are it is with UPC that the problem lies i have given advice on that.

Understand it is frustrating you have to identify or eliminate things in your network.

I'll post for assistance to see if anyone has any other ideas that i may have missed.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

You have been given some very good and sound advise here. Posts 12 and 20 are good things to try. I only have two things to add:

First: Do you still have your original modem and router that you had prior to upgrading the service? If so, have you tried using those to see how everything works? I understand that you will not get the same speeds, but, it will allow you to test the stability.

Second: I don't recall reading in any of the posts about completely disabling the wifi. Again, I know this is also a pain, however you can at least check for stability. If, you still have disconnection issues, then chances are that thr router or modem is defective.

On a side note I have seen defective firmware come with an entire line of units (Telus modems here had a very bad rash of that at one point), the only option was to use a different model of modem...


----------



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm sorry that I don't have more time to write now but I can tell you that when they are changing the modem they are always taking back the old one. So no, I don't have the old one anymore but only the Cisco EPC3925 and the wireless router I bought myself but I'm not using it at the moment of course.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi doom laur at this point you have been given good advice in this thread you have to eliminate your devices on the network as the problem by following advice given.

Also UPC not giving good service with poor modem and network performance and bad security advice.

If you have disabled security like firewalls or hardware security features then they need to be re-enabled immediately.

My personal opinion is look for another isp as difficult as it may be.

Please re-read the thread and follow the advice given we can offer no further advice at this point.

Best of luck and please let us know if the advice once implemented has worked or not and with UPC.


----------



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

I thank everyone for everything. All of you helped me a lot and were so kind :smile:

If I will still have problems I will try the above advices. However, due to the less number of crashes lately it's harder to guess if the problem still appears or not.

About the security features yes, I disabled as much as possible. The only security that I always keep at maximum is the wireless security where I have a pretty complicated password and always WPA-PSK2 Personal (with AES) activated, plus an additional password for the administration page.

I guess you guys aren't gamers but I can tell you, being a gamer behind a hardware firewall is the worst nightmare. I can remember my first cheap wired router - I had only few places to allow ports and at some games I couldn't even allow all the ports because I didn't have enough "space" to write all of them. Since then I always disable the firewall, activate UPnP and add my desktop to the DMZ. Since then I didn't have ANY problems with any hackers or spies and also the ports were working perfectly. Not only that, but I'm playing 5+ games and using many kind of programs where I need opened ports in order to work properly and I don't have enough space to write all the ports in the list of port forwarding. Maybe if you would be gamers you would see the situation different, like me. It's the same thing with Windows Firewall and UAC, two of the first things I'm disabling in the first 5 minutes after I installed Windows.

P.S.: Sorry if I'm maybe too stubborn sometimes :grin:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You are right i am not a gamer but using a DMZ is risky all your ports are open even the non game ports there is no protection from the router.

You could always upgrade your router and that will have more available space for portforwarding rules.

Below is a excellent article on the basics of internet and network security please have a look:
The Do’s and Don’ts of Basic Internet and Network Security | 2xg's Blogs

Disabling UAC is madness IMO and the windows firewall if you don't have a third party firewall in place as well as anti-virus.

There are numerous articles on the net on security please do some research and understand why you need security and then you may understand what has been said in this thread.

Convenience over security is fine as long as you are not compremised but you may never know as so many security features have been disabled.

Your unwillingness may be your downfall.

Please let us know how it goes when the issues return and you have implemented the advice.


----------



## doom_laur (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't worry, since a few years I'm buying BitDefender Total Security which is one of the best security suites, and I have maximum antivirus protection plus a very good firewall and many other security modules. All the PCs at my home have it so we're very well protected. That's why I'm saying, I don't need a firewall that blocks everything like the one from the modem but an intelligent one like the one from BitDefender that always blocks only suspect things and not my games.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

At least that is a start...

Still some way to go tho.


----------



## ilprezidente (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,

I'm glad to find that I'm not the only one freak with this problem, but in the same time so furious on the services provided by UPC Romania.

First, I have a laptop with win7 sp1... it's a company laptop, registered in a domain, etc. When I received the laptop, I thought that the internet/wireless is not working due to a bad coincidence of hardware (toshiba portege + Cisco EPC3925). I didn't spent to much time on it... but having X disconnection/session each time.

Now, after one year... same problem with the desktop PC. Until now I had windows 7 ultimate N. No single problem in one year.
Yesterday I've change the os to win7 prof sp1 and the problems started. The same description like doom_laur explained.

My solution will be to cancel the contract with UPC Romania. I don't want to loose my life to spent it with their sheet.


----------

